# Mozart Idomeneo Transcription for Piano



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

This is a transcription I made recently of Ilia's aria "Se il padre perdei" from Mozart's opera seria Idomeneo. It was time consuming but quite rewarding to create, and I gained a greater appreciation for the intricacy of Mozart's orchestral writing.

Score

Mp3

(Fixed a few things.)


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

Very well done. I have never looked closely at this particular aria. It sounds lovely. And I know exactly what you mean about the rewards of getting really "into" a piece of music, which happens quite naturally in the process of creating the transcription. I have even just copied a movement into Sibelius so that I can stop the playback at any point and examine the voice leading or the harmony. I recently just did that with the Dvorak String Quartet No.12 1st and 2nd movements. It is such a joy to really commune with great music. Thanks for sharing this.


----------

